# Sharpening Western Saws - Full-length instructional video



## Brit (Andy) (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm new here, but I thought I'd stop by and let you know about a Saw sharpening video I recently uploaded to YouTube. The video is a free full-length (2 1/4 hours) instructional video entitled Sharpening Western Saws and is recorded in Full HD.

If you've ever wanted to learn to sharpen your own saws, this is your chance. I cover the theory, the tools you'll need and the process. You get to look over my shoulder as I sharpen 4 saws, each with different problems. 

I really hope you find it useful. Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/u-_MF2Mnxwc


----------

